
Security flaw in NXP chips, millions of car remotes are effected - PinguTS
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/oh-good-new-hack-can-unlock-100-million-volkswagens/
======
simik
Link to full paper:
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3010178/Volkswage...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3010178/Volkswagen-
amp-HiTag2-Keyless-Entry-System.pdf)

------
proyb2
Affected. Not effected.

